# UberX U.S. Rates Chart



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I found this chart by Rachel Galindo on FB.

(I don't mean to quibble, but a fare calculation of 3 miles distance, and 5 minutes duration is unrealistic, IMO)


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Are we supposed to be able to read that?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This is the text of her post:

*Rachel Galindo‎ UberDrivers World wide*
A 3 miles, 5 minutes UberX ride (safety fee no included) will cost you $5.15 in Los Angeles and Orange County, the cheapest only after Houston at $5.05, with Hamptons on the first place with the highest price at $25.05, Sacramento in fifth place with $11.67, Palms Springs in tenth place with $10.00, San Francisco in eight place with $9.00. Los Angeles is at the bottom with the cheapest prices on the 101st place only before Houston on the last 102nd place. Gas prices in Houston are about $3.00/gallon.
San Antonio with gas prices of $3.00 is on 31st place at $8.4.
The fare prices used for this calculation are the actual prices shown on the Uber.com for the date of 9/12/14. See Chart for comparison including all cities where uber operates in the US.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

NightRider said:


> Are we supposed to be able to read that?


This is the only Chart I have been able to find. If you, or anyone else, have the resources, please make another chart, and please make a UberX/Lyft rates for comparison chart too, thanx! @The Rideshare Guy was going to do this, but it's been a while, so...


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

I'll see what I can do..


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

NightRider said:


> I'll see what I can do..


Thank You!!

Please see the posts between me and @The Rideshare Guy for a rough guide
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-vs-lyft-whats-really-going-on.2948/


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

I noticed at least two mistakes - For one, it's not adding in the Safe Ride fee. Also, it assumes all markets get time + distance. Some, like Philadelphia, still get time OR distance based on the 11 mph threshold. The sample ride for Philly should be $10.75, not $11.25, and most of the others should be $1 more than what's listed.

It would be interesting to add a column for what the driver makes for the same ride in each market, too. It can be less than the usual 80 percent of time + distance - $1 due to sales tax and additional local fees.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

mp775 said:


> I noticed at least two mistakes - For one, it's not adding in the Safe Ride fee. Also, it assumes all markets get time + distance. Some, like Philadelphia, still get time OR distance based on the 11 mph threshold. The sample ride for Philly should be $10.75, not $11.25, and most of the others should be $1 more than what's listed.
> 
> It would be interesting to add a column for what the driver makes for the same ride in each market, too. It can be less than the usual 80 percent of time + distance - $1 due to sales tax and additional local fees.


Why should the SRF should be added to this chart? This chart is what Drivers would receive, not what riders would pay. So SRF should rightly not be included in this. And actually (@NightRider ) the fare totals should be after 20% Uber commission!


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

What would good example rides be? Given distance + time. (As opposed to the original which used 3 miles and 5 minutes) Feel free to come up with several scenarios.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

NightRider said:


> What would good example rides be? Given distance + time. (As opposed to the original which used 3 miles and 5 minutes) Feel free to come up with several scenarios.


This was my suggestion to @The Rideshare Guy in the Uber vs Lyft thread:

Dude that would be awesome! 

Their advertised rates: per mile, per minute, base, minimum fare. Then perhaps a short 1 mile distance fare of 5 minutes: a medium 3.5 mile of 15 minutes; and lastly a longer 10 mile fare 20 plus minutes on a expressway.
Please use your own judgement in the fare comparisons as to what layout would make the comparisons easy to visually grasp. Also if you think that my sample fare calculations are not representative, please feel free to massage them the way you think would make them more representative.
If this is too much to put in one graphic, break it down the way you like!
I Really do appreciate this!
Thank you so much!


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Well, here goes... someone please spot-check the numbers to make sure that things look right... Note that I did not YET take into account the unique Philadelphia situation. I can update these later and will take Philly into account at that time.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Why should the SRF should be added to this chart? This chart is what Drivers would receive, not what riders would pay. So SRF should rightly not be included in this. And actually (@NightRider ) the fare totals should be after 20% Uber commission!


No, the chart says it's what a "ride will cost you" in each market.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

mp775 said:


> No, the chart says it's what a "ride will cost you" in each market.


Yeah, mp775 is right about that... I included both rider cost and driver payout in my sheets, for the 3 ride scenarios specified.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

NightRider said:


> Well, here goes... someone please spot-check the numbers to make sure that things look right... Note that I did not YET take into account the unique Philadelphia situation. I can update these later and will take Philly into account at that time.


Thank you very much @NightRider !
You made quick work of that! 


Is it possible to list the cities in the chart in an ascending instead of alphabetical order, for easy comparison purposes?


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

No problem!  and of course.. but ascending by which column?


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

NightRider said:


> No problem!  and of course.. but ascending by which column?


Net pay to driver of course )


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

NightRider said:


> No problem!  and of course.. but ascending by which column?


Give me a sec to mull this.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

NightRider said:


> Well, here goes... someone please spot-check the numbers to make sure that things look right... Note that I did not YET take into account the unique Philadelphia situation. I can update these later and will take Philly into account at that time.


Awesome!!

Funny, I thought some other markets were still time or distance, but it does seem like Philadelphia may be the only one.

Do any other markets besides Providence also take sales tax out of the fare? The Providence fares should be $5.90/$3.53, $13.20/$8.90, $27.35/$19.29. It's "included" in the fare, but calculated as 7% of the pre-tax fare, so the formula gets a little complicated: DriverPay = (Fare - SafeRide - ADA)*(1-UberCommission) - (Fare - Fare/(1+TaxRate)). Yes, Uber takes commission on the sales tax...


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

OK, so I stuck this up on google docs. You can sort by any column by clicking the little arrow on any column letter. Here's a link that you can use to view it.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/14a_1XV2ZnauPE6mGErVeektKNxmXLI4-x-wck2-Jm0w/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

mp775 said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> Funny, I thought some other markets were still time or distance, but it does seem like Philadelphia may be the only one.
> 
> Do any other markets besides Providence also take sales tax out of the fare? The Providence fares should be $5.90/$3.53, $13.20/$8.90, $27.35/$19.29. It's "included" in the fare, but calculated as 7% of the pre-tax fare, so the formula gets a little complicated: DriverPay = (Fare - SafeRide - ADA)*(1-UberCommission) - (Fare - Fare/(1+TaxRate)). Yes, Uber takes commission on the sales tax...


I fixed Providence per this formula, in the online version.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

I think the sorting is botched, actually.. I'm looking into it.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Hmm.. I, as the creator, can sort the columns correctly.. however, it seems guests viewing it can not sort it without it botching things up... Perhaps, using the "make a copy" command or downloading to a local file might work.. Sorry!


----------



## uberpeople.net (Apr 9, 2014)

Pricing chart in 'Resources' has been updated as of yesterday (9/11/14). The chart includes all Uber prices and is sortable. Below the current chart is the old chart from May.

https://uberpeople.net/pages/Pricing/


----------



## Pacdog (Sep 1, 2014)

Great stuff!!


----------



## Pacdog (Sep 1, 2014)

uberpeople.net said:


> Pricing chart in 'Resources' has been updated as of yesterday (9/11/14). The chart includes all Uber prices and is sortable. Below the current chart is the old chart from May.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/pages/Pricing/


Seems to have a few markets not listed like Orlando.


----------



## Pacdog (Sep 1, 2014)

Ok yeah old chart from may. Needs to be updated w/ new cities.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> Net pay to driver of course )


How about lowest to highest 1 mile 5 minute


uberpeople.net said:


> Pricing chart in 'Resources' has been updated as of yesterday (9/11/14). The chart includes all Uber prices and is sortable. Below the current chart is the old chart from May.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/pages/Pricing/


This chart is sortable by just clicking on the column header! Cool!
Thank you UberPeople.net Admin!


----------



## Pacdog (Sep 1, 2014)

FWIW:
Hamtons min fare is $25. $1/min +$3.35/mile right now..
New Jersey Shore min fare is $12. $.30/min +$2.70/mile right now.
both are not surge..

Oops my bad. That was there already..


----------



## uberpeople.net (Apr 9, 2014)

Pacdog said:


> Ok yeah old chart from may. Needs to be updated w/ new cities.


Updated. 39 new markets added.


----------



## Pacdog (Sep 1, 2014)

uberpeople.net said:


> Updated. 39 new markets added.


Thanks!!


----------



## uberpeople.net (Apr 9, 2014)

Lyft prices added.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Oh wow!
Thanx UberPeople.net!


----------



## Daniel Hemenway (Sep 13, 2014)

I made $800.00 by working 20 hours last weekend, all at night. It pays enough for me!


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> How about lowest to highest 1 mile 5 minute


@chi1cabby (and anyone else interested): Would the additional analysis still be helpful? I can repost the data sorted by the different driver earnings options if it will help anyone.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

NightRider said:


> @chi1cabby (and anyone else interested): Would the additional analysis still be helpful? I can repost the data sorted by the different driver earnings options if it will help anyone.


Yes Sir! Please post it! 
Thank you!


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Yes Sir! Please post it!
> Thank you!


What would be the best way to handle the time OR distance case of Philadelphia? Should we just assume the entirity of the drive is above 11mph and use only distance? Or some ratio of slow-time to fast-distance?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

You can just leave Philly off the chart...it's a special case. Or just give it the same time + distance treatment as all the other markets.


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

I _love_ how LA & San Diego, two of the most expensive cities to live and work in, in the Nation are near the bottom of the pay scale turd blossom pile.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

From a FB post by https://m.facebook.com/RachelGal902...=m_notif&notif_t=group_activity&_ft_&__tn__=C


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Nice to see Chicago all the way on bottom


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

The last few weeks I just have no desire to go out ubering. Right now working 3 morning shifts per week.


----------



## uberCHICAGO (Aug 28, 2014)

This looks like it was very time consuming. 
Very informative.

Thank you ChiCab for the find and posting. 
Thanks a mill nightR for your work on the spreadsheet.

and Thank you Rachel whoever/wherever you are!



NightRider said:


> Well, here goes... someone please spot-check the numbers to make sure that things look right... Note that I did not YET take into account the unique Philadelphia situation. I can update these later and will take Philly into account at that time.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> Nice to see Chicago all the way on bottom





Chicago-uber said:


> Nice to see Chicago all the way on bottom


I look at it as Chicago Rates being First (from the bottom)!


----------



## mikeymike (Sep 9, 2014)

why are Chicago and Seattle the only cities with extra $0.20-0.30 added in another column?
also for the rider fees, did everybody still get those paid to them? I looked over my statement and the fee was charged to the rider, but it is not being paid out to me. In the deduction section it shows the UBER 20% charge and then also the Rider Fees and was not added into my pay whatsoever. If anybody else had this issue please let me know. also did anybody sign a contract with them to allow these ridiculous pay changes that consistently happen? just curious


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

mikeymike said:


> why are Chicago and Seattle the only cities with extra $0.20-0.30 added in another column?
> also for the rider fees, did everybody still get those paid to them? I looked over my statement and the fee was charged to the rider, but it is not being paid out to me. In the deduction section it shows the UBER 20% charge and then also the Rider Fees and was not added into my pay whatsoever. If anybody else had this issue please let me know. also did anybody sign a contract with them to allow these ridiculous pay changes that consistently happen? just curious


Those 20 & 30 cent charges are paid by the rider and go to the cities for funding handicapped accessibility transportation and for administrative fees.


----------

